# Tank oder DD



## Gradius@PTR (19. Mai 2008)

Moin
Falls ihr vorhabt, wie ich auch, ein Eroberer/conqueror zu spielen, wie werdet ihr ihn spielen wollen?


----------



## laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu (19. Mai 2008)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Moin
> Falls ihr vorhabt, wie ich auch, ein Eroberer zu spielen, wie werdet ihr ihn spielen wollen?




Also von Wow Mäßig nen warri 2 h ganz klar, allerdings bekommen tanks in dem game eine entscheidende Bedeutung im PVP, und zwar habe ich irgendwo gelesen das die tanks sich halt zu einer Palisade ~ "Phalanx" zusammen schließen können, das musst du dir vorstellen wie bei dem Film 300 wo sie mit schild und 1 h in einer Reihe stehen und die Gegner daran hindern in die Stadt zu kommen. (im Film durch die schlucht)

Die tanks haben bzw. werden bei AOC ein definitiv hohen Stellenwert haben, PVE und PVP


Ist an sich ne Sache was du lieber magst denke ich, umskillen soll ja auch möglich sein. Ich Persönlich finde die idee mit der Phalanx sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um ne Stadt oder ein Fort zu deffen unabdingbar


----------



## Parademic (19. Mai 2008)

laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu schrieb:


> Also von Wow Mäßig nen warri 2 h ganz klar, allerdings bekommen tanks in dem game eine entscheidende Bedeutung im PVP, und zwar habe ich irgendwo gelesen das die tanks sich halt zu einer Palisade ~ "Phalanx" zusammen schließen können, das musst du dir vorstellen wie bei dem Film 300 wo sie mit schild und 1 h in einer Reihe stehen und die Gegner daran hindern in die Stadt zu kommen. (im Film durch die schlucht)
> 
> Die tanks haben bzw. werden bei AOC ein definitiv hohen Stellenwert haben, PVE und PVP
> Ist an sich ne Sache was du lieber magst denke ich, umskillen soll ja auch möglich sein. Ich Persönlich finde die idee mit der Phalanx sehr sehr geil
> ...



geht das mit der Phalanx echt?!
Hab ich noch garnichts gesehen/gehört von...wär ja sau geil.


----------



## laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu (19. Mai 2008)

Jo Ich glaube das hatte ich bei einem der Entwickler Movies gesehen, hab mir nach und nach alles raus gesucht gehabt. Schau mal bei youtube in irgendeinem video reden die darüber, das das machbar sein soll und wohl auch im Spiel integriert wird (sicher nen monat her)

viel glück bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. Mai 2008)

Momentan geh ich noch auf 2h-DD, wobei ich sicher das ein oder andere Defensiv-Talent mitnehmen werde. Der Eroberer zeichnet sich meiner Ansicht nach gerade zur die Vielseitigkeit aus, und das werde ich schon versuchen zu nutzen. Was ich dann im Endgame mache, muss man erstmal abwarten. Dafür ist es noch etwas früh.


----------



## Ceonric (20. Mai 2008)

laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu schrieb:


> Jo Ich glaube das hatte ich bei einem der Entwickler Movies gesehen, hab mir nach und nach alles raus gesucht gehabt. Schau mal bei youtube in irgendeinem video reden die darüber, das das machbar sein soll und wohl auch im Spiel integriert wird (sicher nen monat her)
> 
> viel glück bei der suche
> 
> ...



Der Eroberer ist 100% KEIN reiner Tank. Ich bin zwar erst Stufe 17 aber kann keine Schilde equipen. Er ist aus meiner Sicht eher soetwas wie ein offtank. Besser ich habe den Mob an der Backe als ein Herold. 

Auf jeden Fall ist der DMG Output jetzt schon sehr sehr geil mit zwei 1H Schwerter und wenn man die Punkte in den richtigen Tree investiert. 

Mir macht der Eroberer grossen Spass

Grüesli


----------



## Ceonric (20. Mai 2008)

laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu schrieb:


> habe ich irgendwo gelesen das die tanks sich halt zu einer Palisade ~ "Phalanx" zusammen schließen können,



Soweit meine aktuellste Information ist, wurde der Stellungskampf in der Form aus dem Spiel entfernt. Ob der später ergänzt wird weiss ich nicht, aber etwas stand da mal in den Notizen vor 2-3 Wochen. Ich kann es auch nimmer finden weil die Betaforen weg sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüesli


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Das mit der Phalanx ist sone Sache. Also ein special Feature wird es dafür nicht geben, aber durch die Kollisionsabfrage bleibt es euch selbst überlassen wie ihr euch aufstellt. Also könnt ihr ruhig mal ne Reihe Conquerer in euer Stadt Tor stellen und gucken wer da noch rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (20. Mai 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Der Eroberer ist 100% KEIN reiner Tank. Ich bin zwar erst Stufe 17 aber kann keine Schilde equipen.



Allein dadurch, dass es keine Schilde tragen kann, kann er gar nicht als "Tank" angesehen werden.
Er ist ein gut gepanzerter Kämpfer, der mit seinen Auren direkt im Kampf eingreifen kann und
die Gruppe dadurch stärkt.


----------



## mantigore666 (20. Mai 2008)

vielleicht sollte man mal aus dem "schubladen-denken" raus kommen....
schon in lotro konnten heiler (barde) durchaus damage machen.

aoc geht da noch einen schritt weiter : caster können auch in den nahkampf gehen,
heiler machen vorrangig schaden und heilen eher zweitrangig.
und offensiv oder defensiv richtet sich vor allem nach dem "stand" und der
getragenen ausrüstung....

dieses wow-geplänkel marke "du bist der magier, mach mir mal wasser" oder
"heiler und magier nach hinten" kann man hier getrost vergessen, was den
gruppenkampf um einiges flexibler macht

mein eroberer ist ne kampfsau und sobald er schwere rüstung hat, ist er halt
auch eine "tankende" kampfsau...  und selbst mein wächter spielt sich so, nur
mit dem unterschied, das er weniger schaden austeilt, dafür etwas mehr einstecken
kann.
wenns hart auf hart kommt, kann ich sogar ne zeitlang mit dem bärschamanen tanken.
also in zukunft bitte ein bissl flexibler an die sache ran gehen ;-)


----------



## Ceonric (21. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man mal aus dem "schubladen-denken" raus kommen....
> schon in lotro konnten heiler (barde) durchaus damage machen.
> 
> aoc geht da noch einen schritt weiter : caster können auch in den nahkampf gehen,
> ...



Huhuuu

Also etwas verstehe ich an deinem Einwand nicht. Es hat nichts mit WOW zu tun, aber wenn ich keine Schilde tragen kann, ertrage ich einfach weniger Treffer und bin somit als Tank nicht geeignet. Ich kann sicherlich einen Gegner abfangen ehe er den Heiler flach klopft, aber ich möchte auch dich bitten etwas realistischer zu sein und nicht den Stufe 20 Content, mit dem 80er dann zu vergleichen. 

Denkst du in allem ernst, dass die Stoffies da am Mob noch was zu suchen haben? ;o) Im Gamona Forum hat es schon erste Spieler die mit ihrem Herold die 40er Marke geknackt haben und ihren Charakter jetzt gewechselt haben, weil sie zu schnell sterben wenn nicht ein Plattetyp dabei ist. Ist ja auch irgendwie realistisch. 

Ich bin sehr sehr gespannt über den kommenden Content und kann es kaum erwarten endlich aus Tortuga raus zu kommen. *freu und hüpf*

Aber in einem Punkt hast du recht. Bloss niemanden in eine Schublade quetschen und sagen: XY macht kein Schaden oder XY ist nur zum heilen zu gebrauchen. 

Im AOC sind die Klassen bis jetzt besser dessigned und passen sich besser ins Geschehen ein, aber das ist mein Gefühl auf Stufe 18. Auf 80 weiss ich es noch nicht. Aber für die Instanzen ist sicherlich eine normale Gruppe nicht verkehrt, die sich aus Tank, Heiler, 3DD zusammensetzt. 

Grüesli


----------



## Surani (21. Mai 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Aber für die Instanzen ist sicherlich eine normale Gruppe nicht verkehrt, die sich aus Tank, Heiler, 3DD zusammensetzt.
> 
> Grüesli



ich hatte gedacht eine Grp besteht aus 6 Leuten,oder hab ich das falsch gelesen?

bye


----------



## Sinmurder (21. Mai 2008)

gz zum Flame, ich denke Du hast schon verstanden was er sagen wollte: Das Basteln einer Gruppe haben die Jungs um AoC nicht neu erfunden. Was wirklich erfrischend ist sind die heilenden Hände im Spiel, man glotzt in Party/Raid nicht mehr wie Irre auf die Balken und heilt sich nen Wolf, wie man es aus anderen MMO's gewohnt ist (und nicht nur WoW). Das empfinde ich als sehr erfrischend und gibt dem Spiel eine ganz andere Dynamik in Gruppen... Bei einigen Heilerklassen ist es so: Willst Du gut heilen, dann teil einfach gut aus *fg*

mfg


----------



## Ceonric (21. Mai 2008)

Surani schrieb:


> ich hatte gedacht eine Grp besteht aus 6 Leuten,oder hab ich das falsch gelesen?
> 
> bye



War noch nie mit mehr als 5 Leuten unterwegs ) Bis jetzt gab es auch noch keinen Grund, die Katakomben und Mausoleum etc sind gut teilweise alleine oder zu dritt etc schaffbar. 

Und Sign an Sinmurder. Heilen ist hier definitiv interessanter als in so manch anderem MMORPG. 

Grüesli


----------



## Cekol (21. Mai 2008)

Mal so, kann man überhaupt umskillen wie bei WoW
oder mehr Hellgate: London Stil?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (21. Mai 2008)

Cekol schrieb:


> Mal so, kann man überhaupt umskillen wie bei WoW
> oder mehr Hellgate: London Stil?



erling ellison sagte, dass man einfach zu einem NPC geht, etwas Geld verballert und so umskillen kann... also wie bei wow


----------



## 999 (23. Mai 2008)

ich werde in rein als DD spielen aber nebenbei noch nen wächter mit zoggen / ich denke mal in einfache inzen können sie warscheinlich auch ausreichend tanken wie in anderen MMOGs auch aber im Hihg End muss ein wächter ran / ich denke mal wir werden bestimmt die ersten sein die zusammen mit den  Mammuten ran müssen im belagerungskampf ( freu)


----------



## teroa (24. Mai 2008)

der eroberer hat nix wirklich mit tanken zu tun,sie können laut handbuch auch keine schilde tragen und haben auch maximal schwere rüssie nur,, fürs tanken gibt es ja den wächter der schilde und platte trägt


----------



## Thunderstorm (24. Mai 2008)

hab mal ne frage: wird der eroberer oft gezockt? bekomme demnächst(hoffentlich am montag) das spiel und ich will keine klasse spielen, die es zu oft gibt^^


----------



## Frekii (24. Mai 2008)

So wie ich das sehe ist alles recht gut verteilt, allerdings sehe ich Eroberer auch recht oft! Aber denke auch nicht dass sie zuuu oft vorkommen. Ist schwer zu sagen. Besonders am 2. Tag, warte mal ein paar Wochen mit so Fragen! Vielen Leuten gefällt die Klasse vielleicht dann nicht mehr und entscheiden sich dann um.


----------



## lazyarse (25. Mai 2008)

Thunderstorm schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage: wird der eroberer oft gezockt? bekomme demnächst(hoffentlich am montag) das spiel und ich will keine klasse spielen, die es zu oft gibt^^



denke das wird sich im Endgame wieder ausgleichen. Nen Random findet man in 5 min, nen Tank in 15 und nen Heiler suchst nen halben Tag vergeblich ^^

So wies in anderen mir bekannten MMORPG's auch ist ^^


----------



## RossDe (26. Mai 2008)

Ob das Healer suchen bei AoC wirklich so schlimm wird werden wir sehen, schließlich ist das Healersystem schon etwas anderst als ebi anderen MMORPGs und viele der Healklassen können auch böse reinhauen. (siehe. Bärenschamane)

Ich selber spiele z.Z. auch eine Eroberin, allerdings pendel ich skillungstechnisch hin und her da ich recht viel ausprobiere, wodurch es wohl sehr eng wird mit dem 1. Mount ^^ Geldknappheit ftw.
Also im DD-Bereich ist der Eroberer schonmal gut aufgehoben, das kann er wirklich gut und der Gruppensupport ist auch 1a, besonderst da er ja auch geringe Healfähigkeiten besitzt die sich aber auch NUR in Gruppen zeigt.

Als Tank kann ich mir den Eroberer allerdings auch gut vorstellen zumindest in den non-Raid Instanzen, da er doch recht viele Skills besitzt Aggro zu behalten und DMG abzuwenden.

DA kann amn echt nur mal gespannt sein ^^


----------



## KimiP (27. Mai 2008)

lazyarse schrieb:


> denke das wird sich im Endgame wieder ausgleichen. Nen Random findet man in 5 min, nen Tank in 15 und nen Heiler suchst nen halben Tag vergeblich ^^
> 
> So wies in anderen mir bekannten MMORPG's auch ist ^^




Mir sind bisher ungewöhnlich viele Mitra-Priester untergekommen. Hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt. War ein halben Tag mit meinem Wächter zusammen mit einem  Mitra-Priester unterwegs und die Jungs haben einen gewaltigen DMG-Output gerade bei Gruppen.


----------

